# new memphis amplifiers/brand overall any good?



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to love Memphis audio, we had a sponsored car with them and built some really killer systems with there amps and subs.

friend is looking for a single amp solution and I'd like to recommend him this amp, as he's a bass head and that 1 ohm rms fifth channel will do us right.

16-MJ5.1400 - Memphis 5-Channel 1100W RMS MClass Series Amplifier

so hows Memphis these days? and yes, I know we can do two amps for less and get a lot more power..


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

Haven't used any myself, but for what it's worth, PASMAG liked the 1ch 2200W amp in that series: PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Memphis Car Audio MJ1.2200 Amplifier. However I don't trust reviews very much when they don't open the product up and discuss the actual PCB and components used inside, so to me, it's not worth much. (It does talk about the internals a bit but I want to see a bunch of closeup pics.)

Better than nothing, though? PASMAG is a relatively trustworthy source, anyway.

I'm sure others here will have personal experience.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

These days Memphis,Directed,JBL,Infinity and Viper are all made by the same factory in China.Up until last year they made Orion also.
By most standards they are considered middle of the road.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't think it's worth $900, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I wasn't planning to pay that price btw..but yeah, sounds like what my thoughts were as well..middle of the road, not crap but nothing special.


----------



## wiryalie (May 11, 2015)

very good help me


----------



## JKD (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think they are bad


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually for a one amp setup that is kinda special as you don't see 1100wrms on the 5th channel of many amplifiers out there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I ran several of the older Mclass amps back 8-10 years ago. They were OK but nothing to write home about. I had the MC300, MC150, MCA3004, AND MCD500.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

On channel 5 they list 320 Wrms @ 4~, 550 Wrms @ 2~ and 1100 Wrms @ 1~
There's something wrong with that picture..


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

My brother is an authorized dealer and has one sitting in his shop. He says it's pretty stout despite the 50w rating and hasn't run out of power. For the mono...he said it can definitely push just about anything you throw on it. He's installed a couple of them as far as I know


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Memphis has always had weird power ratings on there mono amps, but the ones I've used, like hillbilly.. 10 years ago, were absolutely stout and did whatever I asked of them.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

It compares favorably with my old MB Quart 5-channel.. 
75 x 4 @ 4~ 
125 x 4 @ 2~ 
350 x 1 @ 4~ 
500 x 1 @ 2~.. 
N/A @ 1~

16MJ51400 - Memphis Car Audio

MDAC Feature
Memphis Distortion Analysis Control gives the installer a visual indication of clipping on the amplifier, enabling more accurate setting of the optimum sensitivity level for the best sound quality and maximum performance.
"aka clipping indicator"

MTLC Feature
Memphis Total Level Control allows the user to adjust the final output of the amplifier without altering the installer''s crucial original sensitivity settings.
"could be useful if the crossover/speakers aren't matched to the amplifier but that shouldn't be the case"

MRCS Feature
Memphis Rapid Crossover System 24dB/Octave crossover slopes get to the desired crossover point quickly and accurately for better sound quality.
"okay"

MBIG Feature
Memphis Bass Intensity Generator increases the intensity of the amplifier''s low frequency output - centered at 45Hz.
"aka bass boost"

Top ten reasons to buy an MClass amp
Exclusive MDAC helps set the gain accurately for no clipping. "led"
Exclusive MTLC makes it easy to turn down the bass if your girlfriend''s mom complains. "remote bass knob"
Exclusive MRCS gives the most accurate crossover of any amp in its class. "24db/octave slope"
Exclusive MBIG lets you dial in more bass intensity."bass boost"
Hidden top mount controls keeps pesky hands off the settings."really?"
Rotating M badge so you can represent Memphis no matter where your amp is mounted."nice touch"
Massive aluminum chassis for continued pounding without thermal shutdown."strong, like bull"
Bolt on trim panels to hide the wiring and make a sleek installation in your ride."okay"
Exclusive on board AFS fusing for maximum current capability."okay"
-------------
What i see "for the most part" is bells and whistles but nothing that makes it stand out from most any other 5-channel including my $150 PPI Black Ice BA2200.5, except for the 24db/octave slope and 1100 Wrms x 1 @ 1~ but that's doubtful because power doesn't double every time the impedance is halved, it's the land of diminishing returns and dictated by the size of Power Supply inside the amplifier, it shouldn't gain 180 watts going from 4~ to 2~ then gain 550 watts going from 2~ to 1~, there is something very wrong with that..

My opinion of it isn't stellar but that could change if it actually makes 1100 Wrms @ 1~ on channel 5, inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

In my experience with this line of amps they don,t do their rated power.They sound decent until loaded down.
Their real world power is about 50-60wattsx4 at 4 ohms and the sub channel is about [email protected] and [email protected]
These amps always tend to do a little more then rated @ 2 ohm and less into 1 ohm.
I know this because I repair a LOT of these amps and always bench test them at full power before returning them to the shop or customer.
Since they are not regulated they sag under heavy loads and sound less controlled.
I had a friend who was running the older chrome Memphis 1000d on two CVX 15's at 1 ohm and he wasn't happy with it.It got loud but just didn't have much impact and was kinda sloppy.Since I had a 1000d just laying around I tried to convince him to throw it in the car and run an amp to each sub at 2 ohm.He was totally against the idea claiming it was a waste because he wouldn't get any more power.
After months of listening to him claim it was the subs or the boxes I made for them,I grabbed the amp,went out and installed it.He had distro blocks,separate speaker wires and the amp has RCA outputs so it took about 15 minutes.
Unbelievable difference.
Even I wasn't expecting it sound that much different.It had so much impact and sounded so tight it even changed my mind about the Kicker CVX's.
He is now a happy camper and I have never heard another complaint.


----------

